# God's sword!



## Berean (Sep 25, 2009)

(William Dyer, "Christ's Voice to London". Preached in London during the time of the 'Great Plague' of 1665-1666. The 'Great Plague' was a massive outbreak of disease, which killed an estimated 100,000 people, 20% of London's population.)

"Listen! The Lord is calling to the city--Hear the rod and the One who appointed it!" Micah 6:9

Oh, London, London! God speaks to you by His judgments! Because you would not hear the voice of His Word--He has made you to feel the stroke of His rod! Oh, great city! how has the plague broken in upon you, because of your abominations! "They provoked the Lord to anger by their wicked deeds--so a plague broke out among them!" Psalm 106:29. Oh! how is the wrath of God kindled against you, that such multitudes of thousands have died within your borders, by this severe plague--God's sword!

London! how are your streets thinned, your widows increased, and your cemeteries filled, your inhabitants fled, your trade decayed! Oh! therefore lay to heart all these things, and turn from your wicked ways, that the cry of your prayers--may outcry the cry of your sins! Be like the city of Nineveh, who believed Jonah's message from God, and humbled themselves, and fasted and cried mightily unto the Lord. Oh, Did Nineveh repent and turn from their wicked ways--and shall not London?

Perhaps you think that all is now well, and that God is pleased with you, because the plague is abating. I say, blessed be God for this! But "Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. Whatever a man sows--that he shall reap!" Galatians 6:7. To whomever God bestows great mercies, if they abound in great wickedness, He will inflict great punishments upon them! Alas! beloved, the plague abates--but your sins increase! There is no turning from sin--nor turning to God! There is no reformation and amendment of life among you! If this is so--then God is not done afflicting you!

If you remain . . .
as profane as before,
as superstitious as before,
as carnal as before,
as lukewarm as before,
as hard-hearted as before,
as proud and vain as before,
as worldly as before;

I say, if it is thus with you, God is not yet done with London--but has other judgments to pour out upon you, though He now causes the plague to cease. (Editor's note: Shortly after the writing of the above, in September of 1666, the 'Great Fire of London' gutted the city, and consumed 13,200 houses. The social and economic problems created by this disaster were overwhelming.)


----------

